# حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎



## تـ،،،ـويق (7 فبراير 2011)

​
لكل ما هو جديد من امريكا مباشره اليك .... باسعار خياليه


*جديد وحصري:*
*الروج التاتو السحري
*القلوس التاتو السحري
*منتجات كارميكس المشهوره
______________________________________________


**الروج التاتو السحري*


*اهلين بنات *
*حابه اعرض الروج السحري التاتو من **امريكا*​



*




انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.



*​



*مرررررره رهيب ميزته انه مرييييح مره للموظفات وبنات الجامعه لانه يجلس على الشفايف من 12 الى 24 ساعه واحيانا يجلس لبكرا*
*تخيلي تقومين من النوم وتشوفين لون شفايفك بالمرايه وردي انوااااع الخقق*


*اهم شي اذا جيتي تحطينه حطي محدد عشان تكون الرسمه مضبوطه وبعدين حطيه اذا حطيتي مسحه وحده بس يطلع مره فاتح زي الصوره واذا ثقلتي وعدتي عليه يغمق اللون عن اللي معروض بالصوره وكل ما غمقتيه كل ما طال على شفايفك*
*بس لما تحطينه خليه دقيقتين عشان يطلع لونه الاساسي ويثبت وبالنسبه للمرطب اللي فيه بعد ما تحطينه وتمسحين شفايفك اكثر من مره يروح المرطب بس اللون يجلس ما يتغير واذا ودك تغيرين اللون خلال اليوم حطي اللون اللي تبينه فوقه ويتغير لا وبعد يثبت اللون الثاني, ولا ممكن تحطين قلوس عليه يغيره ويعطيه تموييج رهيب*
*ولا يعزل عن الموضوء وكل المواد المستخدمه بتصنيعه مصرح فيها ومكتوبه على غطا الروج*
*موب زي الروج السحري القديم اللي ينجاب من الصين والله اعلم وش المواد اللي فيه*
*وبالنسبه لسعره مره حلو مقارنه للي باسواقنا حاليا تلقينهم يجيبونها برخص التراب لا وتلقين مهما كان اسمها مميز تصنيعها بالصين ويحطونها باسعار غير معقوله احيانا تاصل فوق ال100 ومن مسحه يروح لا ويبدا يزيت بعد كم شهر*
*وفيه منه عشره الوان الموجوده بالصوره*​








*وسعره مره معقول 50 ريال للحبه*

*وللجمله اسعار خاصه جدا*

*__________________________________________________*

**القلوس التاتو السحري*

اهلين بنات 
حابه اعلن عن وصول القلوس التاتو السحري حصريا ولاول مره من امريكا مباشره لك



انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.




مررررره رهيب زي ما انتو شايفين بالصوره اول ما تحطينه يكون شفاف وياخذ دقيقه عشان يعطيك اللون اللي على اليد يعني سحري, وبعد ما يثبت اللون ما عاد يروح ويجلس اللون على الشفايف بحدود 12 ساعه 
مره مريح يعني حطيه اول ما تقومين او اذا رحتي لمناسبه وانسيه
ولو لحظتو ان القلوس مصنوع من زبده الشيا الافريقيه المشهوره ويحتوي على فيتامين للشفايف
واسعاره مره رهيبه
الحبه ب 35
واسعار خاصه جدا للجمله

*___________________________________________*

**منتجات كارميكس المشهوره*​




وصلتني مرطب مره مشهور بامريكا اللي هو مرطب كارميكس شركه امريكيه قديمه ومشهوره مره




هذه الصورة تم تحجيمها. اضغط على الشريط لمعاينة الصورة بالحجم الكامل. ابعاد الصورة الاصلية 640x400.



انقر على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي.




ومستحضرات كارميكس العالميهcarmex
المشهوره بامريكا من اكثر من 80 سنه تعالج الشفايف والتشققات طبيه وتجميليه بنفس الوقت ومن اكثر المرطبات اللي يستخدمونها مشاهير هولي وود

منتجات carmex عندي منها 9 انواع
وهي من اشهر مرطبات امريكا لانها تعالج الشفايف وفيها مواد طبيه تعالج
وتساعد على التئام تشقق الشفتين
يحتوي على المنثول لقتل الجراثيم والفينول ، والإسراع في عملية الشفاء
ويحتوي على واقي شمس 
المكونات النشطة:
الكافور يخفف الألم (موب الكافور اللي نعرفه بس ماده طبيه اسمها كذا)
المنثول يقتل الجراثيم ويخفف الانزعاج
الفينول يخدر بلطف شفتيك ويزيل التقرحات القديمه ، ويزيل الجلد الميت
غيرها من المكونات:
شمع العسل ، واسترات السيتيل ، نكهة ورائحة ، لانولين ، برافين ، فازلين ، حمض الصفصاف ,والكاكاو ,زبدة الكاكاو ,البذور الكاكاو.
وهو من اشهر المرطبات عن اغنياء ومشاهير العالم وتراه معروف من زمان

المنتجات المعروضه بالصوره هي كالتاي:
1- العلبه الحديد فيه منها 3 نكهات (ساده ونعناع و الكرز)
2- الاصبع له 3 انواع (كرز وفراوله ونعناع)
3- العصار 3 انواع (ساده وكرز وفراوله)


وراح يكون سعر الحبه من اي نوع 28
واسعار خاصه جدا للجمله
والكميه محدوده

وراح يكون التوصيل لاي من المنتجات السابقه داخل الرياض عن طريق المندوب +30 ريال رسوم التوصيل(سلم واستلم)
وخارج الرياض لاي مكان داخل او خارج المملكه عن طريق شركات التوصيل مثل:البريد الممتاز,ارامكس,dhl
وتحويل المبلغ على احدى البنوك التاليه:الراجحي,العربي,سامبا
*للطلب الرقم ع الخاص*

تحياتي
مســـــــــــــــــــوقه 
لـــــ luuly&kiwi​​


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (19 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

ااااب...............


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

---------------------


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

................................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (8 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

---------------------------


----------



## سد يم الغلاء (13 مايو 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب.


----------



## سد يم الغلاء (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حصريا ارواج تاتو سحريه رهيبه مباشره لك من امريكا‎*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
************
كم سعرالجمله للارواج السحرية 
*****
من اي مدينه انتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*********************** 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

